# Dwarf Gourami is way too shy



## Spirit410 (Aug 8, 2015)

So I have had a dwarf gourami for about 3 weeks now and he is still acting like he was just brought home from a pet store. As soon as he sees any movement outside of the tank, he darts behind a plant of into his log. He is way too shy and I almost never get to see him because of this. He eats fine as long as I stand back away from the aquarium and do not move after feeding. His color is pretty good and he seems to otherwise be in good health. Any idea why he is acting so timid. I am thinking about exchanging him for a more... non paranoid one but wanted to make sure this wasn't normal behavior first.


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

Dwarf Gouramis can be normally shy, if she/he is the only occupant, is the tank large enough to add another species of fish?

Or possibly a small school of corys.


----------



## Mugwump (Aug 11, 2014)

Spirit410 said:


> So I have had a dwarf gourami for about 3 weeks now and he is still acting like he was just brought home from a pet store. As soon as he sees any movement outside of the tank, he darts behind a plant of into his log. He is way too shy and I almost never get to see him because of this. He eats fine as long as I stand back away from the aquarium and do not move after feeding. His color is pretty good and he seems to otherwise be in good health. Any idea why he is acting so timid. I am thinking about exchanging him for a more... non paranoid one but wanted to make sure this wasn't normal behavior first.



He's just lonely...get him some company...you might even end up with a pair.....the males have an elongated dorsal...the females have a more rounded dorsal.....
..see if you can sex yours, then go back and try for a mate..


----------



## Spirit410 (Aug 8, 2015)

He is in a 10 gallon which I have read is okay for them. He has a few corry cats and a few neon tetras. Everyone seems happy and there is no fin nipping but he runs when he sees me. 

I also should add that he was the last dwarf at the pet store when I bought him... Maybe it is just his personality to hide and that's why he lasted so in the store long...?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

When you feed do you watch the tank? My macs can be shy but love food. So when I get a chance I approach slowly, drop food in and sit. They will watch me as they eat but they do come out. Some fish are just a bit more shy. 

That being said, there are a few other things you can do. Is the tank planted? Is it bright? Does he have caves and such to hid away in?


----------



## Spirit410 (Aug 8, 2015)

Yes I watch while he is eating, he'll come out after a minute or two of the other fish eating. Yes the tank has some large artificial plants and 2 caves. He prefers one of the caves over the other and for the most part it has become his "sanctuary" from me


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

All fish are different, even within the same species, just like humans. Some are more outgoing and courageous than others. You may have just gotten an especially shy one, or you can look at it this way--if you spend a lot of time around the area where the tank is, and sometimes just sit for half an hour or so, he may eventually lose a lot of his fear of you. Then again, he may not. My fish are unafraid because I'm on the computer most of the day, and the tanks are in that room, both close to the computer, so they are used to seeing me for hours a day. Hardly any of mine are shy! And if your gourami associates you with food, the process can go faster. Feed him frequent small meals instead of one larger one per day. But you may ultimately have to trade him in for another if he remains afraid of you. Why have a certain fish if you can't enjoy it? Give him a fair chance first, though.


----------

